# Hiding place for fry?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

im thinking i may just let the fry fend for themselves rather than worry about a grow-out tank...i have mollies, guppies and tetra so they should breed fairly often anyway....in terms of a hiding place for the fry what do you think about a piece of choya wood?

***see link
http://secure.mycart.net/product_images/catalog29355/chuya.jpg


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I had guppies in my last tank. The fry do manage to find hiding places! I'm sure they will find some way to use the wood.

In the same tank, I had a youngster spotted bullhead catfish and a lot of the fry managed to survive with that monster roaming my tank.

I was suggested getting Java Moss before, when expecting fry... they hide in it very well. So you should get some.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Java moss should also be in the tank.the fry will hide in it and find goodies to munch on.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Scott...

Ideally, you want some type of floating plants in the tank to hide the fry. When fry are born, they'll swim to the top for that first gulp of air. Water Sprite is a good plant that will do pretty well floated or planted. 

Since you're willing to let the fry fend for themselves, then I suggest feeding the fish more often. A little several times a day when possible will keep the adults satisfied. I've raised Livebearers for several years and found that well fed adults, are less likely to bother the fry.

B


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know anything about the wood, but I've had great luck in the past with platy fry hiding in fairly liberal amounts of Anacharis.


----------

